# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  من هو ممثلك الكوميدي المفضل ولماذا ؟

## Ahmad zo3bi

*من هو الممثل الكوميدي المفضل لديك في السينما العربية

وما هو الفيلم المفضل لديك الذي جعلك تفضل هذا الممثل عن غيره*


*بصراحة بالضحك العرب اشطر بس بالباقي الغرب افضل* :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## غسان

تسلم على الموضوع   ....   اكيد الزعيم عادل امام ملك الكوميديا .... ومن الشباب احمد حلمي وهاني رمزي    .... اما محمد هنيدي ومحمد سعد  بايخين

----------


## العالي عالي

انا برأي الشخصي ان السينما الغربية افضل من السينما العربية بكثير 

لكن بالرغم من هذا فأن افضل الممثل أحمد حلمي وبالخصوص فلم كده رضا

----------


## ayman

عادل الزعيم والباقي اسخف من بعضهم

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

*[COLOR="RoyalBlue"]سعيد صالح وبس شو نسيتو مدرسة المشاغبين لولاه المسرحية مش حلوة[/COLOR]*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

عندي عادل امام وهاني رمزي

بس صوتت لهاني :Db465236ff:  


وانا رأيي مثل عالي انه الغربية أفضل

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*صحيح عادل امام الملك بس كمان احمد حلمي وهاني رمزي بجننوا*




 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انا برأي الشخصي ان السينما الغربية افضل من السينما العربية بكثير 
> 
> لكن بالرغم من هذا فأن افضل الممثل أحمد حلمي وبالخصوص فلم كده رضا


*وانا معاك وبساندك في الراي بتحس انه الافلام الغربية شو ماكان بتقدم الك قصه ومعنى حتى لو كانت من الطايع الكوميدي*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> عادل الزعيم والباقي اسخف من بعضهم


ماله هاني رمزي عمرك حضرت غبي منه وفيه بفرط من الضحك  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ashrafwater

بالنسبة لي لا احد كلهم اضحوكة للعالم

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ماله هاني رمزي عمرك حضرت غبي منه وفيه بفرط من الضحك


بموووووووووووووت من الضحك :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*على سيرة الرائع هاني رمزي كان من المفروض انه يتم عرض فيلمه الجديد( نمس بوند)


الاربعاء 11-6-2008 بس السلطات المصرية احالته لوزارة الداخلية واجلوا عرضه شوية 


بس الأكيد انه فيلم اكثر من رائع من اسمه

وكمان ما ننسى أحمد حلمي اله تلات افلام رووووعة

جعلتني مجرما.........ظرف طارق.........زكي شان..........مش طبيعي شو بضحكوا*

----------

